# Des SMS gratuits, vraiment gratuit?



## Toinou04 (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Plusieurs applications sur l'Apps Store comme Free SMS Global.AQ, Very SMS, Freedom SMS proposent d'envoyer gratuitement des sms. Mais comment cela peut-il fonctionner? Quel est le revers de la médaille? Les avez-vous testés?


----------



## Gregware73 (2 Août 2009)

Salut,

J'utilise global.aq, c'est vraiment gratuit, mais le numéro que ton correspondant reçoit est du type 08...., et il ne peut repondre dessus(c'est même surtaxé).


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Août 2009)

cette application a l'aire intéressante même si elle coûte 5 au départ. Mais je suppose que ces services sont financés par la pub?


----------



## Gregware73 (2 Août 2009)

En fait j'ai eu la chance de la telecharger quand elle était gratuite donc je me suis pas posé la question. Et oui il y a occasionnellement de la pub. 


Mais je ne pense pas que j'aurais payé 5 pour l'avoir


----------



## daphone (2 Août 2009)

Pour les iPod touch ou pour les personnes qui n'ont aucun forfait sms, c'est le bonheur, les envois sont gratuits et ça fonctionne nickel (plusieurs essais à l'étranger réussis..)


----------



## Ax6 (18 Août 2009)

Quid de l'utilisation des données ?

Ce genre de programmes "gratuits" ne récupèrent-t-ils pas les numéros utilisés ? le votre, celui de vos contacts, pour les revendre à des sociétés ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Quid de l'utilisation des données ?
> 
> Ce genre de programmes "gratuits" ne récupèrent-t-ils pas les numéros utilisés ? le votre, celui de vos contacts, pour les revendre à des sociétés ?



Ca peut en effet être le risque


----------



## dada777 (24 Novembre 2009)

depuis le début de la sortie de SMS Global.AQ que j'ai eu gratis,jamais eu de surprise de surfacturation .le meilleurs ,celui que je te conseil sans réfléchir.si ton iphone ou ipod touch est jailbreaker ,trouve l'application cracker gratis.


----------

